# What Time Does the Earliest AIB Open Tomorrow?



## R_hUp___dkjN (21 Nov 2010)

Hi, 

Can someone please tell me what time the earliest AIB opens tomorrow morning? I live in Dublin city center and I need to withdraw about 200,000 euro tomorrow. I am willing to travel to the earliest branch open. 

Thanks


----------



## TSThomas (21 Nov 2010)

[broken link removed]

10AM appears to be the earliest.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Nov 2010)

You may not get it.

In my local BOI you have to give a day's notice if withdrawing more than €5k!

(Wonder what the next first time poster will want to withdraw - €1m?)


----------



## z107 (21 Nov 2010)

Check out this thread:
http://www.thepropertypin.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=34392

€200K in AIB.


----------



## Happy Girl (21 Nov 2010)

U more than welcome to drop into me for a nice cuppa afterwards.


----------



## Lightning (21 Nov 2010)

You almost certainly will need to give notice. 

You might be able to do small part of the withdrawal on-line and main part in the branch.


----------



## Tuttlinghorn (21 Nov 2010)

*bring photo ID*

I would say that now the bail out is happening you actually needn't worry.

If you do want to transfer that value of money out then you will need a photo id and for international transfer get it done before noon. 
 If the Corp Tax is off the table then that might be the silver lining ... on this cloud of turd.


----------



## farmerette (21 Nov 2010)

R_hUp___dkjN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me what time the earliest AIB opens tomorrow morning? I live in Dublin city center and I need to withdraw about 200,000 euro tomorrow. I am willing to travel to the earliest branch open.
> 
> Thanks


 
your money is safe , the bailout is 1st and foremost about protecting the rest of the eurozone , british and german banks will take massive hits if the irish banking system collapses , this in turn would create a domino effect across the eurozone  ,  why do you think the eu are so willing to help us , we are like a patient with the ebola virus , the broader population is terrified our sickness will spread and so they must act quickly to try and treat the problem , unfortunatley for us , the cure could end up being worse than the disease


----------



## Marietta (21 Nov 2010)

Happy Girl said:


> U more than welcome to drop into me for a nice cuppa afterwards.


----------



## Marietta (21 Nov 2010)

R_hUp___dkjN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me what time the earliest AIB opens tomorrow morning? I live in Dublin city center and I need to withdraw about 200,000 euro tomorrow. I am willing to travel to the earliest branch open.
> 
> Thanks


 

R_hUp___dkjN - You have nothing to fear now, your money is safe, the deal has been done.  Save yourself getting out of bed early and tis pretty cold tonight.


----------

